# Eating a mouse butt-first pics



## LilithLeChat (Aug 26, 2018)

Female Diamond Python (7 months old) eating a weaner mouse butt-first, probably ready to move onto adult mice.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 26, 2018)

bye bye lil mousey!!!


----------



## LilithLeChat (Aug 26, 2018)

Careful look at the last couple of pics reveals the world’s first whiskered snake


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 26, 2018)

haha


----------



## chloe.j.f (Sep 5, 2018)

Would you sell her at all??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilithLeChat (Sep 5, 2018)

Sell my sweet baby? *Clutches pearls and faints*

And I just realised that the original post does sound like an ad... oops.


----------



## Chipewah (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a snake that eats like that regularly. He likes to be a little different.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Sep 5, 2018)

Last time I fed Cassandra, instead of striking she took it really gently from my hand. Although I suspect it’s more to do with the mouse being defrosted in the same container as rats, so she wasn’t sure about the smell.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 5, 2018)

My darwin has been crunching her rats from the side and folding them in half, super nerve wrecking when u can hear it during the night ;l


----------



## LilithLeChat (Sep 5, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> My darwin has been crunching her rats from the side and folding them in half, super nerve wrecking when u can hear it during the night ;l




She likes the extra degree of difficulty?


----------

